# New hedgehog not eating much, help!



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

The first week I brought Prickles my 3 month old hedgehog home, I noticed she eats no more than 4 or 5 pcs of dry cat food kibble. I thought this was normal from the stress of transferring to a new environment. On the second week, her food consumption decreased to about 2 or 3 pcs. Also she seemed overweight the day we brought her home (shaped like a teardrop) now after 2 weeks she's shaped more like an oblong. Her poop sizes has also decreased since being brought home. I don't know what's wrong, I feed her the same brand of catfood the petstore uses. I've thought she might be sick but she doesn't show any signs of lethargy, instead she moves around a lot more compared to before. Any ideas on what could be the cause of her lack of appetite?


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tried moistening her kibble with a few drops of water? Hedgehogs are prone to dental problems and some don't like crunching hard kibble. When my Annabelle was sick last winter and too weak to chew hard kibble, I moistened it a bit and that seemed to help her eat more. Also, it is possible that maybe she just doesn't like the food she's on. What is it? You might want to try experimenting with different brands. There is a recommended dry cat food list posted on this forum.  Good luck!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I feed her Friskies by Purina. I'll try to buy another brand of catfood to see if she'll take to them. She'll eat a couple of mealies when pushed to her face but that's about it. I also noticed her sides now look sunken.  Should I try other treats such as cooked chicken?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried putting some food in her bed with her? Sometimes they'll eat if the food is right there with them.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried leaving food in his house, found them untouched in the morning.  Also tried dampening the catfood.
I don't want it to keep living on superworms but that's about the only thing he'll eat!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Try cooked chicken, as you suggested before, it might spark her interest in other foods. Have you tried baby food? If she likes it, you can put some on her kibble and see if she'll try it.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Will do, thanks much!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

In addition to getting the dry food wet you could also try crushing it up a bit. When I first brought my hedgie home he was only eating one or two pieces at a time, until I started crushing his food into smaller pieces for him. Now he's a little piggie and eats much more in one sitting :] Hope that works for you!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone! Thanks for your suggestions. Her appetite is now back, why and how I do not know. Perhaps she was just adjusting. Anyway, she still seems to prefer dry and uncrushed food compared to wet and crushed kibble. Ate a whooping 29 kibbles yesterday! I'm so happy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great news, I'm glad that your hedgie's apatite is back


----------

